# Old Beer Cellar



## offtrail (Aug 13, 2016)

Found this very interesting building one day going off trail hiking. For years after finding this place i had no idea was it was. It's made of local sandstone and has a spring running through it. It's dome shaped with dirt on top and in a hill side. The date for this Beer Cellar is 1862, Forest City Brewery and Malt House was the name. The two original beer cellars still stand today, one in a park and the other is pictured here.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 14, 2016)

I love finding such things. Did you find anything?


----------



## offtrail (Aug 15, 2016)

CreekWalker said:


> I love finding such things. Did you find anything?View attachment 174033


Nice find CreekWalker...no I've never found anything, but only once have I been back with the metal detector. It's a very long walk and i seem to get older each year...go figure! It's also very grown up and on private property but it's not posted. I need to go back one more time for a much better look. Spend the whole day, pack a lunch and bring my cushion so I can have a sit down. With all the history that beer cellar has, the wagons loading up the beer for transport...bound to be something around...just got to find it...right?


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes, and that a good plan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 21, 2016)

We have a structure just like this in my neck of the woods (Otis, Indiana), but it is a bridge with an old road and a RR track on top and a stream running under. IIRC, it's dated 1891.


----------

